# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Ontevredenheid over nederlandse huisartsen

## Agnes574

Wat is dat toch met al die huisartsen in Nederland die de mensen niet serieus nemen???

Zo'n beroep zie je toch als soort 'roeping' > mensen willen helpen?????

Als ik alle verhalen lees van nederlandse leden die ontevreden zijn over hun huisarts/als een nummer gezien worden/klachten niet serieus nemen .... ppfff, dat kan toch niet goed zijn,dat mag toch niet!!

Ik heb 2 huisartsen (hier in België); 
*1 woont wat verder weg, kent me al meer dan 10 jaar en neemt alle tijd voor me
*1 zit hier in het dorp, kent me niet zo goed, maar neemt ook alle tijd...
en vooral; ze nemen me beiden zéér serieus gelukkig!!
Misschien komt dat alles ook doordat ik me vooraf zéér goed informeer over mijn klachten (internet, klachtendagboek bijhouden) en doordat in België de artsen 'zelfstandig' zijn (qua werk) ..meer patiënten is meer inkomen....
Zou daar mss het verschil zitten??

Ik weet in ieder geval wél nog van vroeger (toen ik nog in Nederland woonde) dat ik me ook maar een nummerke voelde en eerder verward,veel te snel en ontevreden uit de spreekkamer kwam...

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Agnes,

Mijn 'oude' huisarts was een wat oudere man (is met pensioen gegaan) en die nam alle tijd van de wereld en luisterde ook echt naar wat je vertelde en gaf ook een daadwerkelijke oplossing...
Mijn huidige huisarts is jonger (jaartje of 35-40) en daarbij lijkt het alsof hij je zo snel mogelijk weer weg wil hebben, hij heel erg afgeleid is en niet luisterd. Leg ik een heel verhaal uit met achtergrondinformatie ed... begint hij heel ergens anders over... door de adviezen die hij geeft geloof ik ook niet dat mijn huidige huisarts mijn dossier heeft ingekeken of er mist wel heel veel in zijn dossier over/van mij...
Ik hoor ook van veel mensen die in de zorg werken in Nederland dat ze steeds meer moeten doen in minder tijd en er minder echte tijd is voor een patient  :Frown: 
Ik zag laatst op tv (geen idee meer welk programma of welke zender) dat een NL arts het niet raar zou vinden als sommige zorg in de toekomst door robots gedaan wordt, zoals nu in Japan al het geval is... 
Ik zoek nog steeds een huisarts waarbij ik geen nummertje ben...

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Luuss, je hebt gelijk!

Ik ervaarde het in nederland ook zoals jij beschrijft;
-binnen en zo snel mogelijk weer buiten!!
-nummertje Ag  :Frown: 

Hopelijk vind je snel een begripvolle huisarts, met hart en ziel voor het beroep, waar jij gewoon Luuss bent, zonder nr!!

Liefs Xx Ag

----------


## Sylvia93

Hmm ik ken dit geval ja! Ben zelf wel gelukkig met mijn eigen huisarts. Maar deze heeft dus een praktijk samen met zijn vrouw, en aangezien mijn eigen huisarts vaak ook huisbezoeken doet is deze er niet altijd, en beland ik dus wel eens bij zijn vrouw met een afspraak. Maar zijn vrouw is echt *grr* als je binnen komt zegt ze heel kortaf: Waar kom je voor..? Daarna zit jij je verhaal te vertellen en zit zij gewoon ondertussen lekker naar buiten te kijken!!! En als je dan klaar bent met praten zegt ze: Huh kun je dat nog eens vertellen? Gelukkig neemt mijn eigen huisarts wel de tijd voor me, en luisterd naar me, wat ik dan ook wel weer heel belangrijk vind, ik moet wel het idee hebben dat iemand me serieus neemt én naar me luisterd!

Vind het idd wel slecht dat er zoveel artsten (in Nederland) zijn die hun patienten gewoon zoals jullie al zeiden behandelen als nummertjes!

Xxx Syl

----------


## John_Swain

Huisartsen... ach ja, het blijft een no done situatie.
maar ja zonder kan je ook niet.
Gelukkig krijg ik van mijn huisarts geen/niet zo snel medicijnen.
en dat heeft ermee te maken omdat hij van mij niks verdient.
alles word betaalt  :Big Grin: 

Merk inderdaad ook vaak dat ze je snel willen weghebben.
en de wachtkamer is ook gewoon flink ***  :Smile: 

Gewoon wegblijven als het even kan. Dan blijf je ook het gezondst

----------


## Agnes574

De ene huisarts is de andere niet .. het moet 'klikken'!
Gelukkig heb ik een héél goede huisartse en een redelijk goede 'reserve-huisarts' hier op het dorp voor noodgevallen!!

----------

